# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  سر خطير يخلي وشك ينور

## سارا سيداحمد

*سر خطير يخلي وشك ينور ويضيء روووووووووووووعه 
جربت كريماااااااااات كتييييييييييره 
من 
فورايفر 
ماك 
جيرلان 
شانيل 
كريستيان ديور 
كريولاين 
لانكوم 
استي لودر 
كانيبو 
جفنشي 
ماكس فاكتور 
ريميل 
بوبا 
بي ناي 
نوبا 
برجوا 
وغيرها وغيرها 
لكن اكتشفت شــــــــــــــــــي أخطر 
يخلـــــي وشك منور و مضئ و ما فيـــــــــــه عيووووب بتاتاً 
يمكن كانت باينة وفي يد الجميييييييييييييييييع 
ولكن ما عرفتوا انها بالفعل لهـــــــــــــا مفعـــول قوي 
أقوى من أي ماركة 
وطبعاً عايزين تعرفوا الســــــــــــــر 
الســــــــــر هو 
الصــــــــــــــلاة ??? 
نعم الصلاة 
اكثري منها يا اختي 
ليلا نهارا 
اكثري من الصلاة 
و لا تضيعي وقتك بالركض خلف الماركات 
اللي مضارها أكثر من فوائدها 
اختـــــــــــي الحبيبة 
الصلاة تزين وجهك و تنوره و تجعله اكثر اشراقاً 
و تجعلك جميلة في نظر الجميع 
فأكثري من الصـــــــــــــــــــــــلاة



*

----------


## سحر عباس

*الصلاة 
تنير الوجه
وتفتح بصيره الانسان
وهى الرابط بين العبد وربه
يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك وعبادتك يارب العالمين
اختنا سارا طرح رائع
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*مشكورة ياسحر علي المرور
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارا سيداحمد
					

من 
فورايفر 
ماك 
جيرلان 
شانيل 
كريستيان ديور 
كريولاين 
لانكوم 
استي لودر 
كانيبو 
جفنشي 
ماكس فاكتور 
ريميل 
بوبا 
بي ناي 
نوبا 
برجوا 




 

دي كلها اســــــــامي كريمات :omg:
نعم زينة البنت أخلاقها :(
 
,,
                        	*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحيم رحمة بابكر
					

 
دي كلها اســــــــامي كريمات :omg:
نعم زينة البنت أخلاقها :( 

,,



هو انت ليسه شفته ياجمرة :)
                        	*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*فلا الصلاة نور .. ارجوا ان تحافظو علي الصلاة اخواتي
                        	*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مبارك علي حسين
					

فلا الصلاة نور .. ارجوا ان تحافظو علي الصلاة اخواتي



 
مشكووووووووور 
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*اللهم تقبل صلاتنا ...يا كريم
*

----------

